# Why do Police Officers Not Conceal their Identities?



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 17, 2016)

In most superhero stories, superheroes conceal their true identities to avoid unwanted publicity and, more importantly, to prevent their enemies from attacking their friends and family as an act of retaliation. That makes sense, but police officers in actuality work with their faces and use their actual names, which I believe is unintelligent, since numerous times in media that feature police officers, people will attack the officers' families in retaliation.

Therefore, I wonder: why do police officers not conceal their identities, to prevent their enemies from attack their families? What does everyone else say about this?


----------



## Aduro (Jun 17, 2016)

Police have a lot of power and authority in society so people need to be able to blame them if they screw up or act immorally. Besides, life isn't some action movie where the bad guy kidnaps the heroes family, even organised criminals try to avoid antagonising police.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jun 17, 2016)

Because in the real world police officers are not all morally righteous superheroes and do not have a rogue gallery filled with supervillains specifically out to get them and who manage to break out of prison every other week or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Saru (Jun 17, 2016)

they don't "conceal their identities," but some of them do take measures to avoid being recognized by people they've reprimanded. like using a fake Facebook name or something like that.


----------



## Kikyo (Jun 17, 2016)

Because they are officers of the court. They cannot testify in legal proceedings if they are hiding. Their identities are a matter of public record anyway. As for retaliation... it's no joke that cops take cop killers or cop family killers even more seriously than other criminals. They look out for each other, as well as the general public.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 18, 2016)

Super heroes are also often illegal vigilantes, they also hide their identities because what they're doing is a crime.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jun 20, 2016)

They dont wear costumes because they would all choose Batman. Then that costume would be ruined for everyone forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jun 21, 2016)

how many cops' names do you know
checkm8 @DemonDragonJ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 23, 2016)

smh it's within KCC rules but so amazingly dumb

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Elvis Hitler (Jun 23, 2016)

Because our names and identities are already publicly disclosed. There's no anonymity with government jobs. And anonymity isn't enough of a barrier to stop those who truly want that shit because our safety precautions we take and the people who oversee them are honestly a joke. This goes for state/government institution. Which is why my identity and private information has been compromised no less than 4 times by Chinese hackers in the last 3-4 years and I was an office peon.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 26, 2016)

Some of my FB friends change their names so criminals can't search for them most of them rarely use their real names on social media.


----------

